# Of Freds & Roadie Multiple Personality Disorder



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Fred, being me...

I realize this is ROADbike review.com, and not some general cycling forum, but it never ceases to amaze me how the dress code for cycling works. Last year I started commuting to work- 20 miles each way- after the racing season slowed down. This gave me a ton of free miles, since I needed to go to work anyway, and we have a shower room. In a few months, we are moving overseas, and the import duty on our oldest car is over $10,000- and I think the newer car would cost even more to import- so we are selling both. Anyway, I'm on a quest to remain car free as long as possible. 

I built up two fixed gear bikes for me and a SS bike for my wife. I'm in the process of turning one of my fixed gear bikes into a geared frankenbike, since I'm thinking the hills might start getting to me when I move (they are more like mountains). Yesterday I tossed on some moustache bars. I wanted to keep the brake lever attached to the bullhorns that I had just pulled off, so that I could easily reinstall them if I felt like it. I then realized I didn't have any brake housing left, so I decided to run to the LBS and run a few other errands while I was out. It wouldn't be any problem riding brakeless. I also had no bar tape.

I wore some baggy shorts and a tank top, since I didn't feel like being "spandex man" at the store. I had my mtn bike shoes so I could actually walk. I also wore a backpack to transport my bike lock and flat kit- as well as the stuff I was buying. It was nice out, so I decided to make something of a ride out of it.

Anyway, as it was Sunday, there were a lot of weekend warrior type road bikers out and about. Normally, I'd ride my Look while wearing my club's kit, and a good percent of other riders will give a wave or a nod. Yesterday, people were either averting their gaze, or staring. My wife called, and I pulled over to answer the phone, and a group of riders seemed to try to ride as close as possible to me as they passed. The guy at the LBS was very sarcastic when I asked for a brake cable (was referencing my bike and the "fact" that I shouldn't be riding without brakes). I have a pretty thick skin, so I'm more amused than anything. It reminded me of a time when I had a job interview in NYC, and how differently people treated me when I wore a nice suit and topcoat- in the subway, on the street (women actually made eye contact), in restaurants, etc... only it is in reverse. The rare occasions I've riden my Look to the shop, they've practically kissed my shoes.

But getting to the heart of the matter: what's _wrong_ with using a bike as transportation? I realize it goes against the grain of road bike sensibilities and fashion. Right now, for me, it almost seems wasteful to ride just to ride- I just don't have that much time at the moment. A few years ago, I ONLY rode just to ride. The idea of using the bike as transportation was foreign to me. This has nothing to do with gas prices, although, in principle, it has to do a little with the idea of driving half way across the city to the health club, driving all over the parking lot to find the closest space to the door, then taking the elevator up to the second story to go work out. It just ends up being ridiculous. I've been there- when my bike was a piece of sporting equipment, and biking was something completely separate from the rest of my life. If people thought I was a little crazy then, they seem to think I'm insane now.

Anyone else have a biking alter-ego?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Welcome to the real world of cycling.*

No alter egos for us anymore but lots of folks experience exactly what you are going through as they switch from "racing style" to just riding.

My riding as an adult started out as transportation than added touring then racing without ever eliminating transportation from the mix. I pretty much wear just whatever seems right for each days ride without ever really worrying about how I look to other riders. If someone wants to worry about how I appear that is their issue not mine.

If someone in a business seems to treat me/us poorly because of my attire that is their financial loss not mine.

Ride your bike.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

> Ride your bike


 That about sums it up. Life is too short for pretenses.
All these posts just reinforce what makes this place so great. And _of course_ the pictures


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Nice ride, I'd have waved


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I think if you ride more than one of the many styles of cycling, you really see how silly the "my way only" attitudes (and posts) really are. Also, you are singling out the roadies, but all the zealots of their own style are just as bad. The "roadie clown' post the other day was a good example of the reverse. Then you have those that say you aren't a bike rider if you need anything more than a 39/23 to climb a hill, unless you are trying to , "climb a fence." We all ride. Isn't that enough? - TF


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I've fallen so far from grace that I've actually started using a "take-a-look" mirror on my commutes... thing is an engineering marvel. I don't know how I lived without it.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

What? No fenders?


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Ride.*

I have to say, I have experienced the same thing. I'm a pretty fit rider and I love it when what happened to you, happens to me. Sometimes I ride my fixed gear out to the shop and I just wear my commuting clothes: cut off slax, sleeveless tee. When a group of freds aproach, I'm friendly. When snooty types blow past me and remark in a negative way, I burn em'. Iffin' you can, put the stomp down on the pedals and make em' hurt while they try to follow you up a steep hill. Or... ditch em' by cuttin' through a parking lot, alley or over a median strip. 

Sometimes I will do our team ride on my fixed gear and even my own teamates look down on me. I keep right up with them, but stay at the back of the pack out of safety's sake (in case someone wipes out or stops super fast). 

It doesn't matter what you ride, what you wear or what you eat; you're doing your thing and they probably won't ever get it. 

Glad you're bein' you and doin' your thing.

Arby - doin' his thing 24/7.

Don't forget to JUST RIDE; the essence of my ink:


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

wooglin said:


> What? No fenders?


Actually- fenders are going back on- though I'm not sure what the exact plan is. I'm adding a rack, a rear deraileur with DT friction shifter (to be able to use ANY rear wheel) the lights, everthing... maybe even a rubber duckie horn?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> I've fallen so far from grace that I've actually started using a "take-a-look" mirror on my commutes... thing is an engineering marvel. I don't know how I lived without it.


Hallelujah, a convert. I will keep preaching the gospel of the T-A-L. - TF


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Jekyl and Hyde*

I commute five or six days a week. When I commute I am pure unadulturated fred. I have fenders, rack with bag, and a head light. I wear bike shorts with baggy t-shirts and wear a camelback because my headlight battery uses my only usable bottle cage. I see racers on my commute home and most won't acknowledge my presence unless they know me. I can get home, put on a jersey and cleats then head out on the race bike. The same guy who wouldn't even return a wave is now friendly because I left the fredness hanging in the garage. My favorite thing to do when I see a racer behind me is to let him get close and then lift the pace. Pride will make him catch me but the fun part is listening to him trying to stay in my draft. Must suck to get dropped by a commuter. I race on the weekends, during the week I ride. I might have to get a mirror.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Similar experiences.*

[I The rare occasions I've riden my Look to the shop, they've practically kissed my shoes.
[/QUOTE]

Shunned in a bike shop wearing baggy shorts and a t-shirt over my bike clothes while doing other errands and then welcomed by the same kid to come in out of the rain and bring our bikes in, too when we stopped at the same shop a few weeks later wearing lycra. 

Treated as an alien by riders waiting for a shop ride to start while I was commuting on a Raleigh 600 and welcomed enthusiastically to join the same ride the following spring as I was commuting on a fixed Look. Curiously I could have kept up pretty well on the Raleigh, but would have been off the back on the first descent and unable to catch back on riding the fixie.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been shunned by roadies because my bike is too large (68cm), my top is a T-shirt, my bike has a rack. I've also been shunned by wool-wearing counter-culture bikey types because I wore a business suit to InterBike one year when I was trying to get my business off the ground.

Ride because you love to ride. Ride because it's the right thing to do. Be nice to the people who are nice to you. Ignore the ones who aren't.

- FBB


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I might have to get a mirror.


Then you could see the expression on their face when you drop them.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I "fred" it about half the times that I ride lately, especially if my plans include stopping by either the grocery store of the coffee shop. I have a couple pairs of cycling shorts that work well _under_ baggy shorts. Sometimes I dress like this on my bag-equipped touring bike, other times on my fixie/SS bike.

BTW, I've been considering turning my SS/fixie into an internal-geared hub bike with a 5-speed Shimano Nexus hub, but I can't find a decent place for the shifter.....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What you ride can label you as different. I get some of the strangest comments from people. 2 weeks ago I had someone ask me if I was handicapped and was this little bike a "special needs" bicycle...


----------



## eto (Aug 22, 2005)

From what I've read, someone who has more bike/gear than their abilities dictates is a Fred. As a beginner coming from riding mountain bikes, I've "been there done that" when it comes to buying a cheap bike only to regret it. So I don't really see what's wrong with a beginner buying a nice bike that they'll be happy with for a long time, even if their abilities don't warrant it. Hopefully, eventually it will, so why bother?

Of course, I'm riding a $200 cheapo road bike now, and I'm in love with it. I have a Surly Cross-check ordered that I plan to use for light off road and around town/fitness riding, and I'm paranoid I'm spending all that money and won't like it near as much as my beater.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*How about this*



Dave_Stohler said:


> I "fred" it about half the times that I ride lately, especially if my plans include stopping by either the grocery store of the coffee shop. I have a couple pairs of cycling shorts that work well _under_ baggy shorts. Sometimes I dress like this on my bag-equipped touring bike, other times on my fixie/SS bike.
> 
> BTW, I've been considering turning my SS/fixie into an internal-geared hub bike with a 5-speed Shimano Nexus hub, but I can't find a decent place for the shifter.....


A few years ago my buddy bought a Monster Cruiser with the standard coaster brake set up. In no time he converted it to a Nexus equipped Monster Cruiser. He fastened the shifter underneath the saddle on the seat post. His shifter was the standard lever type, not the throttle type. I used to use the little bolt goodie that looks like a tee on my handle bar (spacebar ?) to mount my lights, you might be able to mount it there with the use of a shim.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*don't worry.*



eto said:


> From what I've read, someone who has more bike/gear than their abilities dictates is a Fred. As a beginner coming from riding mountain bikes, I've "been there done that" when it comes to buying a cheap bike only to regret it. So I don't really see what's wrong with a beginner buying a nice bike that they'll be happy with for a long time, even if their abilities don't warrant it. Hopefully, eventually it will, so why bother?
> 
> Of course, I'm riding a $200 cheapo road bike now, and I'm in love with it. I have a Surly Cross-check ordered that I plan to use for light off road and around town/fitness riding, and I'm paranoid I'm spending all that money and won't like it near as much as my beater.


You'll be just fine, and you'll come to love your Cross-Check plenty. I recently made the switch from being a racing bike commuter to a cross bike commuter; I test rode the Surly and the Soma Double Cross and went with the Soma. It's really a fun bike to ride, and in keeping with this thread it doesn't care if I wear spandex or baggies or carpenter pants. Local authorities decided to tear up a bunch of roads and it doesn't care about that either!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

This post is knawing at me mentally and I am thinking about a lot of different things.

First, I think the predjudice many experience while riding shorts or baggies with tennis shoes is an economic based one. It is amazing how resentful some riders are to let the local bricklayer that rides the Walmart store bike or the mexican carrying groceries on a goodwill bought bike into their happy little biking community. These riders don't fit into the mold of unloading the 2000 dollar bike off the luxury car to go riding. They ride because they need to.

Also, I think that for cycling to become mainstream transportation for the masses a total change in riding clothing, bikes, and accessories would occur. The change you talked about is merely the discarding of the stuff that doesn't make sense when you are using a bike for everyday functions. 

Wool sweaters, baggie clothes, poplin shirts, baskets, locks, toe straps. wool caps, mirrors, backpacks, and other styles all may make sense to the rider that uses a bike as regular transportation, not just a singular commute.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Same old game.*

When I ride my fixie around doing errands, using an over-the-shoulder-strap bag ("messenger bag") and wearing jeans or work pants in poor repair, the bike messenger / hardcore anti-car types smile or compliment my bike. Many 'full kit' roadies act like I'm an obstacle, or pretend very hard that I don't exist in the event that I pass them. The young ladies with the dyed red hair, tattoos, and studded belts smile, too (bonus!).

When I ride my geared road bike in full lycra, other 'full kit' roadies wave or say 'good morning.' The same messenger-types, on occasion, who've waved at my fixie carefully ignore my roadie-ness.

Ah, well. Some nice people from both classes abound, but it's the typical "fitting in" thing that seems like it happens with EVERY type of person / group stereotype. Plenty of 'roadies' have complimented my fixie at stoplights (an '87 Basso lugged columbus steel frame, with a few period Campy bits); it's not like they're all bad, but there are definitely some closed-minded f**kers out there.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

*Yup*



lets_ride said:


> Then you could see the expression on their face when you drop them.


This happened the other day. I'm commuting home on my steel Heron. Being a Rivendell fan I've got a big canvas Baggins seat bag. 27mm Ruffy Tuffies tires, with tee shirt flappin', when I see a rider up, and decide to push it a bit to catch up. I'm 20 miles into my 27 mile commute.

1/4 mile later, I catch up and he's rolling along at a nice 19 or so and even though I usually don't push the commute, this was a nice fast 2-1/2 mile stretch.

He's surprised to hear me behind him, I'm a good 2 bike lengths back -don't want to spook the guy by pacelining. He moves to the right - he's riding a nice carbon Trek with some sort of wheels with Ballistic hubs, so nothing cheap here and as I pass I say "Good Afternoon", or some such. Not a word out of Mr. Trek.

As I pass, he pulls in right on my wheel. I pick it up to 20, then 21 and hold it for the next 1-1/2 miles. OK, I admit that I'm smiling at the thought of Mr. Trek here being pissed at being caught, passed and pulled along by Mr. Fred, but he stills says nothing, until he decides 21 wasn't fast enough, passes me and takes it up to 23. I tag along, then pass again, this time at 25 - I'm dying at this point, but won't give in to Mr. Total *******, Ungrateful Trek Roadie Sh- - for brains. who can't even say Hi !. Prick.

I hang a right and am glad he went straight, when I went right. Not sure I could have been civil.


On a similar topic, a buddy of mine, a former NYC Fire Dept. member, retired 4 years ago and moved to Park City, Utah. 

He's a former local triathlete, did well in local events, often placing top 3. He no longer swims, but has taken up cycling as his primary exercise, even buying a "Gasp" real road bike, not that 650c wheeled aero bar equipped funny bike. So he's not slow.

He recently told me that he regularly rides the same roads, often seeing the same folks - mostly fellow roadies, none of whom EVER SAY HI !. This in an area where EVERYONE SAYS HI !. TO EVERYBODY !. Mike laughed when he told me that he had recently purchased his first real bike jerseys and stopped wearing tee-shirts and that ONLY NOW do other roadies say Hi !. 

Bottom line is that in my 17 years of road riding my observation is that the more expensive the bike, the bigger the ******* riding it.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Steve B. said:


> This happened the other day. I'm commuting home on my steel Heron. Being a Rivendell fan I've got a big canvas Baggins seat bag. 27mm Ruffy Tuffies tires, with tee shirt flappin', when I see a rider up, and decide to push it a bit to catch up. I'm 20 miles into my 27 mile commute.
> 
> 1/4 mile later, I catch up and he's rolling along at a nice 19 or so and even though I usually don't push the commute, this was a nice fast 2-1/2 mile stretch.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you just tried to prove.

I think that you intended to show that the guy on the Trek was a "Mr. Total *******, Ungrateful Trek Roadie Sh- - for brains. who can't even say Hi !. Prick."

What you did show is that you have a vivid imagination and are just a totally irrational roadie hater.

TF


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Steve B. said:


> This happened the other day. I'm commuting home on my steel Heron. Being a Rivendell fan I've got a big canvas Baggins seat bag. 27mm Ruffy Tuffies tires, with tee shirt flappin', when I see a rider up, and decide to push it a bit to catch up. I'm 20 miles into my 27 mile commute.
> 
> 1/4 mile later, I catch up and he's rolling along at a nice 19 or so and even though I usually don't push the commute, this was a nice fast 2-1/2 mile stretch.
> 
> ...


 
There could be a multitude of reasons someone dosen't say hi to you, or wave, only one of which has anything to do with you. Some people wave at me, I try to wave back, sometimes I don't sometimes I have other things on my mind, and only notice it after the few seconds of oppertunity has passed. I've never tired to snub another rider, not intentionally. I think allot of the time when people think that they are being snubed it's in their head, sometimes it's not, but none the less. When I have a shitty day, or something is on my mind, I'm less likly to be paying attention to other riders gestures, I don't think that makes me a dick, just someone that has something on their mind. If you just assume the best about other people it will make you and those around you much happier, who cares if he was snubing you, or if he was just not paying attention, or whatever, seriously, life's much better when you stop worrying about what other people think of you, they live their life, you live your life.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

How's about an observation or two from someone who shifted countries and took nearly 30 years out of the game in the meantime?

When I started in England, we were all in clubs, and some of us raced. Club membership was something to be proud of - I was in a club, honest to goodness, where life members signed up their newborn babies as members. Even the local gang of retirees, who did more miles Sundays than most racers, and weren't in a club were tighter than most clubs!

Okay, some of us weren't so hooked on staying put - I shifted clubs once for the simple reason a sponsored club, which was rare as the proverbial hen's teeth in England in the early 70's, offered me goodies.

Yeah, I was one of the racers. But there was a difference. We were all basically cyclists, some of whom raced, some of whom didn't. Everyone waved to everyone else, anyone stopped by the roadside was checked on to see if they were okay. The same good manners applied to, and were practised by, everyone from those who never raced, or rode the odd club TT, up to national and world title holders (we had several of the former in my town, andd one of the latter 40 miles or so away).

Not sure what the US scene was in the 70's, but now, the divide between the cyclists - who just ride around, on a range of bikes that's about as wide as the range of bikes sold in the US - and "The Teams" is pretty staggering. Okay, you need a certain degree of ego about you to go do anything as crazy as bike racing, and some teams are pretty laid back - but there's one 'team' in DC that is renowned as a pinnacle of not talking to anyone else on a bike.

Me, I can't help myself - I'll wave to anyone on a bike (remaining amounts of energy allowing  ) and still check on anyone stopped - though I have noted that stationary cyclists on cellphones will ignore you as well as anyone else on a phone.

Unfortunately, just like US Marines never leave, they just become 'former marines' (I was in the RAF for 22 years - I definitely left!), I have come to realise that I'm a 'former racer'. My ride buddies say that when they pass me on a hill, I look at them like I'm sizing up a break. Some are allowed up the road, some find me glued to their wheel (sometimes this is spiritual. Being 56 and having 30 years off serious training is real bad for your form  ). 

I wish sometimes I could just slap on a Sugino AD compact triple, set my bar tops above my saddle on a big old frame with a long wheelbase and fenders and noodle around happily - maybe even in baggy shorts too. 

My wife - a pretty fervent recreation rider who thought spandex cycling shorts were for posers until she tried some and found out what that seat padding was for - has picked up on what racing licences are, and dreads finding one in the mail with my name on it... 

Even on the occasions I ride to the Post Office, or grocery store, I'm in spandex before I can think about it and will do anything to take the road bike over my perfectly servicable (colossally heavy and long wheelbased) Bianchi Volpe with the triple, rear rack and panniers.

Idle thought - the gang I hang with mostly goes against Steve B's thoughts on the relationship between bike value and the ***** riding it. Some of our nicest members ride really expensive bikes - one of them has three or four. That's well balanced by the two hardest cases on the block, BTW - who go to the other extreme in machinery. 

But I have seen many examples that realise Steve B is right on many occasions ...

But one thing I realised - ironically, after finding myself in a working paceline earlier this year - is that quitting cycling because I couldn't race was definitely the dumbest thing I've ever done (and there's a long list of candidates for that 'honour'  ).

If anyone else reading this has quit for a long while and is trying to get back up to speed - you might be happy to know that it can work. There's a group of riders I've been clocking myself against since getting a 'real' road bike start of 2004 - a sort of standard to aim at, if you like. Since then, there's a lot of them get up the hills behind me now, whereas a year ago, I was lucky to see them go over the top ahead of me.

Maybe I should look at getting a licence next year after all ...

Regards

Dereck


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Up until post #22 I was asking myself silently, “WTF is this “fred” thing they’re all musing about?”. Well, I have two “fred” stories to share, one was back in 1996 and the other was two weeks ago.

1996:
I was riding up Santa Teresa Boulevard in San Jose, Ca (on level ground) and passed some fatassed guy on a Lemond V2 Boomerang, which at the time was about a $5,000 bike if my memory serves me correctly. He sounded out of breath I passed him like he was standing still, I was on my crappy-ass 1993 Trek 2100.

Two weeks ago:
I was commuting home from work on San Tomas Expressway from Pruneridge to Campbell Avenue. There was some schmuck waaay behind me with those areo time-trial bars on his bike, and somehow he kept getting further and further back from me. Here I am on my sub-$1700 piece of crap Taiwanese-made Scattante, not giving into his technological placebos, myself being freshly re-enrolled into the world of roadbikes after a long hiatus. 

So, to sum up – it’s not _what_ you ride, rather, it’s _how serious_ you ride.

-he who stacks pork


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

I dont think anyone is trying to be rude by not waving. Does anyone remember "Birds of a feather flock together?" 

I try to wave or nod to everyone. But sometimes I feel uncomfortable when someone is not dressed like me. Some of us baggy short types might appear to others to be hoodlems, looking to Kick that spandex guys A** for his cabon bike. If I had a 2K plus bike, I dont know if I would want to draw any extra attention to myself. Hell 10 years ago some guys wanted to steel my Nikes in broad daylight! Thank God I was able to run. If I was wearing Road shoes at the time, I probly would have gotten my A** kicked.

Just my 4 Hay-pennys worth... KendleFox


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Up until post #22 I was asking myself silently, “WTF is this “fred” thing they’re all musing about?”. Well, I have two “fred” stories to share, one was back in 1996 and the other was two weeks ago.
> 
> 1996:
> I was riding up Santa Teresa Boulevard in San Jose, Ca (on level ground) and passed some fatassed guy on a Lemond V2 Boomerang, which at the time was about a $5,000 bike if my memory serves me correctly. He sounded out of breath I passed him like he was standing still, I was on my crappy-ass 1993 Trek 2100.
> ...



Mr PigPiler, those weren't Freds, those were _poseurs_. A Fred is somebody who doesn't give a damn about cycling fashion. almost the opposite thing.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*what'd you tell him*



Dave Hickey said:


> What you ride can label you as different. I get some of the strangest comments from people. 2 weeks ago I had someone ask me if I was handicapped and was this little bike a "special needs" bicycle...


::--))


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Mr PigPiler, those weren't Freds, those were _poseurs_. A Fred is somebody who doesn't give a damn about cycling fashion. almost the opposite thing.


Ahhh… forgive me, for I have confused the meaning of the term.   

-he who stacks pork


----------



## Farmpunker (Aug 6, 2002)

*Little of both...*

This post has been going on tangents, so I might as well add in my late long weekend thoughts.
I ride an Aegis Shaman. I wear mountain everything. Add in bright orange messenger bag. I commute as much as possible. On the off chance I pass by a local roadie - nothing. No wave. I always wave, to every cyclist, even when I'm in my truck. Anyone on a bike of some kind or another. If you don't wave then you haven't been on the road long enough.
Anyway, I just ride now. I tried some cross training, but... I have to drive well over an hour to get to all the races. It just doesn't make sense to me. Don't drive to ride. I get more out a commute now than on single track, or the race track.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Alright, here's another aspect for you. I live outside the Disaster of Columbia itself - not far enough, but definitely outside. This means I have ample opportunity to sample live on the Capital Crescent trail - usually while accompanying my wife on her commutes to her office downtown (where she puts up with some character who passes himself off as MB1, for her sins  ).

Now, there's a lot of cyclists around the DC area who will wave to a fellow bikie. There's plenty who won't either...

But hit the Capital Crescent and no-one waves to anyone. Okay, there's safety implications - even my wife, who has only been riding for some four years, will only go on the CC to commute! 

Roller bladers, hobby buyers on whatever wheels they bought latest, the dreaded Snuggles Family (husband, wife, some friends, at least six kids and a dog, none of them on a leash), the mother and baby groups (try getting around six pushchairs doing an impersonation of a wagon train under attack on a bad western movie). Wandering walkers - if they are three abreast, chances are the outside two are cellphoning each other - who refuse to do less than take up both sides are a real PITA out there.

But cyclists to a body - Freds, racers, commuters, people who defy all lables - ignore each other on this narrow, somewhat winding strip of tarmac. Go figure that one into the equation.

Funny old world, ain't it?

I gotta stop doing this - I have a dimension to figure out on my new Bob Jackson frameset order 

D


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*We ride expensive bikes.*



Steve B. said:


> Bottom line is that in my 17 years of road riding my observation is that the more expensive the bike, the bigger the ******* riding it.


But they cost way less than an automobile...


----------



## PmbH (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry for being so OT for this thread, but:

What are some good options for cycling pants? I've yet to find any with a minimal amount of seams around the crotch area... Something fairly rugged, dark color, but still normal pants, with a cycling-friendly crotch?

Any suggestions?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Up until post #22 I was asking myself silently, “WTF is this “fred” thing they’re all musing about?”. Well, I have two “fred” stories to share, one was back in 1996 and the other was two weeks ago.
> 
> 1996:
> I was riding up Santa Teresa Boulevard in San Jose, Ca (on level ground) and passed some fatassed guy on a Lemond V2 Boomerang, which at the time was about a $5,000 bike if my memory serves me correctly. He sounded out of breath I passed him like he was standing still, I was on my crappy-ass 1993 Trek 2100.
> ...


Pruneridge to Campbell Ave is like what, 1 mile? I hate these kinds of posts, you have no idea what the person on the bike just did. Killer intervals? 150 mile training ride? Does it make you feel better to put other riders down because of what they ride?


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Think what it must be like to be African American*

Reading this thread and seeing all the comments about the exclusionary attitudes among "roadies," I couldn't help but think this roadie elitism is a lot like racism. And then I thought to myself, why are we whining about not getting a hello or a friendly wave? Think what it must be like to be a poor, young, African American male. How many warm hellos and friendly waves to you think you'd get then?

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Wear baggies over your cycling shorts.*



PmbH said:


> Sorry for being so OT for this thread, but:
> 
> What are some good options for cycling pants? I've yet to find any with a minimal amount of seams around the crotch area... Something fairly rugged, dark color, but still normal pants, with a cycling-friendly crotch?
> 
> Any suggestions?


nmnmndm


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

PmbH said:


> Sorry for being so OT for this thread, but:
> 
> What are some good options for cycling pants? I've yet to find any with a minimal amount of seams around the crotch area... Something fairly rugged, dark color, but still normal pants, with a cycling-friendly crotch?
> 
> Any suggestions?


I refer you to this classic:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/wranglers/shorts/PRD_21262_1655crx.aspx


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

wipeout said:


> Pruneridge to Campbell Ave is like what, 1 mile? I hate these kinds of posts, you have no idea what the person on the bike just did. Killer intervals? 150 mile training ride? Does it make you feel better to put other riders down because of what they ride?


Whoooa tiger, easy with the short-guy syndrome there. Attitudes are left at the door.

In fact, from Pruneridge to Campbell Avenue is roughly 3 miles.

Now, go “hate” someone else’s posts, Mr. Attitude.  Jeez, take a chill pill.


Would be funny if the guy was him. HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA fooger!

-he who stacks pork


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Whoooa tiger, easy with the short-guy syndrome there. Attitudes are left at the door.
> 
> In fact, from Pruneridge to Campbell Avenue is roughly 3 miles.
> 
> ...


I'm the fixed gear dude on Foothill Expressway, not San Tomas, so it wasn't me. I was commenting on your "I'm better than you because I ride a crap bike and can still kick your ass" attitude. I was only pointing out why you might be going faster than someone else who happened to have a better bike and/or aerobars attached. *shrug*


----------

